# BMOQ January 7th



## MusclesGlasses (5 Nov 2012)

I didn't see a thread for BMOQ forJan 7th so I figured I'd start one. 

I'm in for DEO MARS course # 0010E, and fly to Montreal on January 5th. Good luck and I look forward to meeting you all.

Fair winds and following seas.

Kyle


----------



## khpark (6 Nov 2012)

I'll be at St-Jean on 7th for DEO NCS Engineer


----------



## AdAstra (6 Nov 2012)

I will be there for the Jan 7th BMOQ as well, I just got the call yesterday for DEO Pilot!! I love these Forums I don't know where I'd be today without them. 
Excited for St-Jean!

Jacky


----------



## MMSS (6 Nov 2012)

I'm jealous, hoping to get my call. If I don't hear anything in the next day or two I'm going to call CFRC and ask if there's any news - I know things don't happen immediately but suspense is killing me


----------



## KingofKeys (6 Nov 2012)

MMSS said:
			
		

> I'm jealous, hoping to get my call. If I don't hear anything in the next day or two I'm going to call CFRC and ask if there's any news - I know things don't happen immediately but suspense is killing me



What did you apply for?

I am also waiting. My recruiter said I will know by the end of the month if I made it to the Jan 7th BMOQ or if I have to wait until the next fiscal year.


----------



## MMSS (7 Nov 2012)

KingofKeys said:
			
		

> What did you apply for?
> 
> I am also waiting. My recruiter said I will know by the end of the month if I made it to the Jan 7th BMOQ or if I have to wait until the next fiscal year.



DEO MARS. At the interview I was told that I should be very competitive, but there's no way to predict how many applicants will be ranked higher than I was.

edit: Looks like I will be joining you guys after all! Just got a reply saying that I was selected.


----------



## MusclesGlasses (7 Nov 2012)

MMSS said:
			
		

> DEO MARS. At the interview I was told that I should be very competitive, but there's no way to predict how many applicants will be ranked higher than I was.
> 
> edit: Looks like I will be joining you guys after all! Just got a reply saying that I was selected.



Great news! looking forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## MMSS (7 Nov 2012)

Same. As I've said before, I'm glad I won't be the only 30-something on course.


----------



## KingofKeys (7 Nov 2012)

MMSS said:
			
		

> Same. As I've said before, I'm glad I won't be the only 30-something on course.



Congrats MMSS. I have a feeling I will also be joining you guys shortly. We'll see


----------



## MMSS (7 Nov 2012)

Thanks! As Red Green says, I'm pulling for you, we're all in this together.


----------



## KingofKeys (15 Nov 2012)

Selection board for Engineer Officer takes place today, so I am hoping for a call within a week or two   ;D


----------



## duy (16 Nov 2012)

MusclesGlasses said:
			
		

> I didn't see a thread for BMOQ forJan 7th so I figured I'd start one.
> 
> I'm in for DEO MARS course # 0010E, and fly to Montreal on January 5th. Good luck and I look forward to meeting you all.
> 
> ...



Looks like we will be in the same platoon.   See you there.


----------



## KingofKeys (16 Nov 2012)

Duy: Which Occupation?


----------



## MMSS (16 Nov 2012)

KingofKeys said:
			
		

> Duy: Which Occupation?



His MOSID shows 00207 which is MARS.


----------



## KingofKeys (16 Nov 2012)

All you MARS folks are filling up this Jan 7th BMOQ really fast. Spare some for the rest of us


----------



## duy (16 Nov 2012)

MMSS said:
			
		

> His MOSID shows 00207 which is MARS.



That's right. 
MMSS: Congratulations by the way; looking forward to meeting you there! Did you find out which platoon you'll be in yet?


----------



## MusclesGlasses (16 Nov 2012)

duy said:
			
		

> Did you find out which platoon you'll be in yet?



 Congrats Duy!  Looking forward to meeting you.  As far as the platoons go, I think there are only two starting that day for officers,  one French and one English. I  don't have my paperwork in me with the number on it,  but I'll update it here later.  

 Cheers

 Kyle


----------



## duy (16 Nov 2012)

MusclesGlasses said:
			
		

> Congrats Duy!  Looking forward to meeting you.  As far as the platoons go, I think there are only two starting that day for officers,  one French and one English. I  don't have my paperwork in me with the number on it,  but I'll update it here later.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Kyle



MusclesGlasses: Thanks! Based on your reply, I think L0009F (L20) is for the French officers and L0010E (L13) for the English officers. I guess any English speaking officer will be in L0010E. 

By the way, anyone know where MARS officers will be doing second language training? I'd prefer it to be in my hometown in Toronto.


----------



## KingofKeys (16 Nov 2012)

Prefer?  ;D  ;D 
Just wait, just wait


----------



## duy (16 Nov 2012)

KingofKeys said:
			
		

> Prefer?  ;D  ;D
> Just wait, just wait



Do you know something I don't?  ???
From my research I found that after BMOQ, MARS officers go to Esquimalt for SLT; but then again, I get different answers all the time.


----------



## MusclesGlasses (16 Nov 2012)

duy said:
			
		

> Do you know something I don't?  ???
> From my research I found that after BMOQ, MARS officers go to Esquimalt for SLT; but then again, I get different answers all the time.



I have heard the same thing in regards to SLT for the Navy folk being held out west, which wouldn't be nearly as 'immersive' for those learning French as it would be if to do the STL in Saint Jean. But as you say, different information coming at us all the time. I guess we'll find out for sure in the new year.

Cheers


----------



## seawolf (18 Nov 2012)

second language training is still in St. Jean if you need to learn french. Borden if you need to learn english.

It is my understanding not everyone does it right away. Some do it later in career if need be or not at all.


----------



## MMSS (18 Nov 2012)

duy said:
			
		

> That's right.
> MMSS: Congratulations by the way; looking forward to meeting you there! Did you find out which platoon you'll be in yet?



I'm supposed to be getting a large amount of paperwork sent my way in the coming week. Based on the list on CFLRS website, there's only one English-language platoon starting that date, so I would expect to likely be on that one.


----------



## peak_to_prairie (19 Nov 2012)

Hi All,


Just got the call for DEO Pilot! I'll be joining you on the 7th. Looking forward to it!


----------



## portager (19 Nov 2012)

Well, after 2.5 years, I also got the call for DEO pilot today! Starting on the 7th. 

A huge thanks to everyone on this site, it was invaluable to me in the application process.


----------



## duy (19 Nov 2012)

peak_to_prairie and portager: Congratulations to both of you. Looks like there will be a few pilots in addition to MARS this coming January.


----------



## khpark (20 Nov 2012)

Hope I'm not the only NCS engineer in the platoon ;D


----------



## crosswind (20 Nov 2012)

duy said:
			
		

> peak_to_prairie and portager: Congratulations to both of you. Looks like there will be a few pilots in addition to MARS this coming January.



i think it is safe to say add one more to the pilot count.  got the call today that i have been selected, official offer coming later this week with details but I'm pretty sure I'll be on the Jan 7th BMOQ


----------



## crosswind (23 Nov 2012)

confirmed, jan 7th BMOQ.  Looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## MusclesGlasses (23 Nov 2012)

crosswind said:
			
		

> confirmed, jan 7th BMOQ.  Looking forward to meeting everyone



Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## AdAstra (25 Nov 2012)

Glad to hear that there's a few more DEO Pilots, looking forward to meeting everyone!  

Jacky


----------



## kfran (28 Nov 2012)

Just got the call today after starting a new job yesterday haha. Anyways... I have put in resignation. Forces trumps all!! I look forward to meeting everyone at BMOQ Jan 7. Naval Combat System Engineer


----------



## MusclesGlasses (28 Nov 2012)

kfran said:
			
		

> Just got the call today after starting a new job yesterday haha. Anyways... I have put in resignation. Forces trumps all!! I look forward to meeting everyone at BMOQ Jan 7. Naval Combat System Engineer



Congrats!


----------



## khpark (28 Nov 2012)

Congrats kfran! Looks like I'll have a NCS buddy when I get there!


----------



## kfran (28 Nov 2012)

khpark said:
			
		

> Congrats kfran! Looks like I'll have a NCS buddy when I get there!



You bet! I'll see you there. I'm really excited.


----------



## Devo3733 (28 Nov 2012)

Anyone flying out of Calgary on the 5th?


----------



## KingofKeys (28 Nov 2012)

kfran said:
			
		

> You bet! I'll see you there. I'm really excited.



Congrats buddy!


----------



## Special_K (3 Dec 2012)

I got the call November 20th as well! DEO pilot!  BMOQ starts January 7th.  I am from Mississauga so I will be flying in on the 5th!  Congrats to all of you I am glad theres a diverse group of trades on this course! 

Kais


----------



## half-pint (3 Dec 2012)

I have to say, I'm not all that unhappy that I won't be joining you guys is St-Jean; was not looking forward to doing BMOQ for a second time!  However, you sound like a great group and I would have liked the chance to work/train with all of you.  To the navy guys/gals, I'll probably see most of you out in BC after you finish basic. The NETP-O I'm waiting for probably won't start until you guys make your way out there.  Either way, I look forward to meeting you and I wish you all good luck.  Just a piece of advice, enjoy it; remember its a game and at the end of the day, they want each of you to pass, they're just going to make you work for it   See you guys on the other side


----------



## MusclesGlasses (3 Dec 2012)

half-pint said:
			
		

> I have to say, I'm not all that unhappy that I won't be joining you guys is St-Jean; was not looking forward to doing BMOQ for a second time!  However, you sound like a great group and I would have liked the chance to work/train with all of you.  To the navy guys/gals, I'll probably see most of you out in BC after you finish basic. The NETP-O I'm waiting for probably won't start until you guys make your way out there.  Either way, I look forward to meeting you and I wish you all good luck.  Just a piece of advice, enjoy it; remember its a game and at the end of the day, they want each of you to pass, they're just going to make you work for it   See you guys on the other side



Cool beans Half Pint. Hope you don't have too boring a time waiting if indeed you don't get to head out to NETP-O until the rest of us head out once done in April.  

On a side note, those of you flying out from Toronto on the 5th, are you going through Pearson or the island? I've been told that my flight has been booked through Porter, and will therefore depart from the island, but won't find out what time until I swear in on the 18th.

Cheers


----------



## crosswind (3 Dec 2012)

Toronto area here, I haven't talked with the RC since my offer but they told me I would find out the flight details at the swearing in ceremony on the 19th.  (MusclesGlasses, are you sure about the 18th or do you mean 19th?  maybe there are two ceremonies?)

I would assume they would all put us on the same flight if possible or airline as it makes the most sense, I would much rather fly Porter off the island than go through Pearson


----------



## MusclesGlasses (3 Dec 2012)

crosswind said:
			
		

> MusclesGlasses, are you sure about the 18th or do you mean 19th?  maybe there are two ceremonies?



Ah, sorry for the confusion. I'm swearing in up in Sudbury, but flying out of Toronto.

cheers


----------



## Special_K (4 Dec 2012)

I am swearing in on the 19th as well at 4900 yonge street. No clue about my flight yet, all I was told was I fly out on the 5th. It would have been easier to drive but the corporal I spoke to said that my flight was already booked.  I take it they discourage the use of personal vehicles while on course..
Either way winter BMOQ is going to be... fun... haha  See you guys out there! 

Kais


----------



## half-pint (4 Dec 2012)

MusclesGlasses said:
			
		

> Cool beans Half Pint. Hope you don't have too boring a time waiting if indeed you don't get to head out to NETP-O until the rest of us head out once done in April.
> 
> On a side note, those of you flying out from Toronto on the 5th, are you going through Pearson or the island? I've been told that my flight has been booked through Porter, and will therefore depart from the island, but won't find out what time until I swear in on the 18th.
> 
> Cheers



I'm sure I'll find something to keep me busy 

You're flying porter?!? What part of who's body did you have to suck to manage that? Nice!!! :hellyeah:


----------



## MusclesGlasses (4 Dec 2012)

half-pint said:
			
		

> I'm sure I'll find something to keep me busy
> 
> You're flying porter?!? What part of who's body did you have to suck to manage that? Nice!!! :hellyeah:



LoL! From what I understand they are the cheapest as far as one way from Toronto to Montreal goes. Just doing my part to cut the fat out  

Cheers

Kyle


----------



## duy (4 Dec 2012)

I'm swearing in tomorrow morning. Will post some relevant info here tomorrow.


----------



## half-pint (4 Dec 2012)

MusclesGlasses said:
			
		

> LoL! From what I understand they are the cheapest as far as one way from Toronto to Montreal goes. Just doing my part to cut the fat out
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Kyle



Lol, I'm sure you are!  Take it from someone who is in the airline industry, Porter is a much classier airline, plus, you don't have to fly out of Pearson, or as we like to call it, hell's vestibule.   >


----------



## MusclesGlasses (4 Dec 2012)

half-pint said:
			
		

> Lol, I'm sure you are!  Take it from someone who is in the airline industry, Porter is a much classier airline, plus, you don't have to fly out of Pearson, or as we like to call it, hell's vestibule.   >



How true. I've been through both many times and I always prefer the island to Pearson. 

I looked up flights for the 5th of Jan, and they run down as follows for midday times:

Porter @ 1215 - $71 + extras

AC (tango) @ 1100 - $94 + extras

AC (tango) @ 1300 - $144 + extras

WJ @ 1200 - $330 + extras <--------- LOL!!!!!!

Of course flight prices tend to jump around a lot, especially when dealing with AC and WJ, where Porter seems to keep theirs more or less in the same low range. Will be interesting to see if other recruiting offices are booking people with various airlines.

Cheers


----------



## half-pint (4 Dec 2012)

MusclesGlasses said:
			
		

> How true. I've been through both many times and I always prefer the island to Pearson.
> 
> I looked up flights for the 5th of Jan, and they run down as follows for midday times:
> 
> ...



WTF eh?  WJ started out as Canada's low cost carrier (we always called them the Walmart of the air) and now they're more expensive than AC!!!  I'd rather fly on AC, where I don't have to swipe my credit card to watch an outdated, overpriced Hollywood movie. I still think you're one lucky SOB to be flying Porter


----------



## MusclesGlasses (4 Dec 2012)

half-pint said:
			
		

> I still think you're one lucky SOB to be flying Porter



We'll see. That's what the secretary had said last time I was in the office, but things can change  

Cheers


----------



## Special_K (4 Dec 2012)

I'd go porter if I had a choice, pearson is truly a night mare. Who else is heading out from Toronto/swearing in in Toronto on the 19th?


----------



## portager (4 Dec 2012)

I am flying out of Toronto. All I know about my flight is that they are booking it for me and will give me the details when I swear in on the 19th.


----------



## Special_K (4 Dec 2012)

Same here. I will see you at 4900 yonge then!
Cheers

Kais


----------



## duy (4 Dec 2012)

Special_K said:
			
		

> I'd go porter if I had a choice, pearson is truly a night mare. Who else is heading out from Toronto/swearing in in Toronto on the 19th?



I'm heading out like everyone else on 05 Jan 13 from Toronto; swearing in tomorrow.


----------



## Willskigilbert (5 Dec 2012)

Got my call today, BMOQ 0009F, even if its in french I m sure will meet around the block at some point! I will be a pilot btw.


----------



## MusclesGlasses (5 Dec 2012)

Willskigilbert said:
			
		

> Got my call today, BMOQ 0009F, even if its in french I m sure will meet around the block at some point! I will be a pilot btw.



Félicitations et bonne chance!!


----------



## MMSS (5 Dec 2012)

Question for you guys, I got a packet of paperwork in the mail with the CFLRS guide and security clearance form. Are we expected to have that for the swearing-in or just bring with to CFLRS?


----------



## mariomike (5 Dec 2012)

MMSS said:
			
		

> Question for you guys, I got a packet of paperwork in the mail with the CFLRS guide and security clearance form. Are we expected to have that for the swearing-in or just bring with to CFLRS?



What happens at the swearing in?:
"you may also be asked to present your security clearance forms that you got with your joining instructions.":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41323/post-355823.html#msg355823



			
				Nikonian said:
			
		

> They sent me another security clearance form to fill out. I have to complete it and bring it with me to the swearing in ceremony.


----------



## MusclesGlasses (5 Dec 2012)

MMSS said:
			
		

> Question for you guys, I got a packet of paperwork in the mail with the CFLRS guide and security clearance form. Are we expected to have that for the swearing-in or just bring with to CFLRS?





			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> What happens at the swearing in?:
> "you may also be asked to present your security clearance forms that you got with your joining instructions.":
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41323/post-355823.html#msg355823



All I can say is that I was told that I would not need it at the swearing in ceremony, but to have it ready to hand in at the beginning of our BMOQ. That being said, I`m going to have it fully filled out and in my bag when I swear in on the 18th 

It should be also noted that the quote linked to by mariomike above is from 2006. A lot can change in 6 years.

Cheers


----------



## mariomike (5 Dec 2012)

MusclesGlasses said:
			
		

> That being said, I`m going to have it fully filled out and in my bag when I swear in on the 18th



Probably not a bad idea.  



			
				MusclesGlasses said:
			
		

> It should be also noted that the quote linked to by mariomike above is from 2006.



There were two quotes. One was from 2009.

If in doubt, check with your CFRC.


----------



## MMSS (5 Dec 2012)

Yes, I emailed the CFRC as well, just wanted to run it by you guys too. As you mentioned my plan was to have everything ready on the 19th (when I swear in), if they ask for it then, great, if not, it's already done.


----------



## MusclesGlasses (5 Dec 2012)

mariomike said:
			
		

> There were two quotes. One was from 2009.



Never said there wasn`t a second quote did I?

Either way, I'm going off what I have been told by my recruiting office. Not what is put up on an un-official internet forum.

Cheers


----------



## duy (6 Dec 2012)

Officially a CF member today with 3 other MARS NCdts and 3 other NCMs. First couple of hours just going through forms but we all did not have to complete the security clearance forms until St. Jean. Some Q and A then ceremony. Found out I'm flying Westjet out of Pearson. Pretty straight forward.


----------



## Special_K (6 Dec 2012)

I am wondering if everyone who received an offer has received a package in the mail? and how many days after getting the phone call?  I got the phone call november 20 and I have yet to receive anything in the mail. I hope thats not an issue..


----------



## MusclesGlasses (6 Dec 2012)

Special_K said:
			
		

> I am wondering if everyone who received an offer has received a package in the mail? and how many days after getting the phone call?  I got the phone call november 20 and I have yet to receive anything in the mail. I hope thats not an issue..



It could just be that your recruitment office is busier than most. I wouldn't worry though, as I picked up my offer/package in person, and all that was in it was:

- a copy of my offer on paper

- the security clearance form http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/tbsf-fsct/330-60-eng.pdf

- the CFLRS joining instructions document which is available online for reference and download http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp

Hope this sets your mind at ease a bit. If I was a betting man, I'd say you're package is either hung up in the postal system, or you'll get all this in person when you swear in.

Cheers


----------



## peak_to_prairie (6 Dec 2012)

My CFRC emailed me my enrollement packaged, it was just easier for everyone I think. Maybe they'll do that for you?


----------



## Special_K (6 Dec 2012)

Makes sense. I did receive an email with an offer and a link to the CFLRS site, but no security clearance form, so thank you for that link MusclesGlasses!  Last thing I'd want is to have missing paperwork when I go in. 

Cheers

Kais


----------



## duy (6 Dec 2012)

Special_K said:
			
		

> Makes sense. I did receive an email with an offer and a link to the CFLRS site, but no security clearance form, so thank you for that link MusclesGlasses!  Last thing I'd want is to have missing paperwork when I go in.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Kais



There was one NCM that had the info package mailed to him, but everybody else got an email with a link to CFLRS aside from one other guy who didn't get anything but a call to come in for the ceremony.


----------



## Special_K (7 Dec 2012)

Thanks duy, I'll probably see you on the flight to montreal on the 5th. And Congratulations!  It still hasn't fully sunk in for me yet lol.

Kais


----------



## duy (7 Dec 2012)

Special_K said:
			
		

> Thanks duy, I'll probably see you on the flight to montreal on the 5th. And Congratulations!  It still hasn't fully sunk in for me yet lol.
> 
> Kais



Thanks Kais, congrats to you too! It will feel real for you on the 19th when you swear-in so don't you worry. See you there.


----------



## aviator1515 (12 Dec 2012)

Got an offer for DEO Pilot so looking forward to meeting you all in Basic.  Getting sworn in at 4900 Yonge on the 19th so probably be meeting some of you there.


----------



## duy (12 Dec 2012)

aviator1515 said:
			
		

> Got an offer for DEO Pilot so looking forward to meeting you all in Basic.  Getting sworn in at 4900 Yonge on the 19th so probably be meeting some of you there.



Congratulations!


----------



## aviator1515 (12 Dec 2012)

Thanks duy! Congrats to you and everyone else who got offers.  Looks like its going to be a good course, the excitement is building now that were getting close to the start date.


----------



## Special_K (13 Dec 2012)

Congratulations Aviator! I will definitely see you next week at 4900 Yonge!


----------



## crosswind (13 Dec 2012)

Wow seems like lots of Toronto DEO pilots.  So far the english platoon is only navy and air force, any army people out there?


----------



## secondchance (13 Dec 2012)

crosswind said:
			
		

> Wow seems like lots of Toronto DEO pilots.  So far the english platoon is only navy and air force, any army people out there?


Almost all Army DEO were closed after October,2012.
Next Army DEO selection can be after April, 2013.


----------



## MMSS (13 Dec 2012)

Going to be interesting for sure.


----------



## peak_to_prairie (15 Dec 2012)

Swore in yesterday, it's now OCdt Peak_to_Prairie!

I land in Montreal around 1745...anyone else?


----------



## aviator1515 (15 Dec 2012)

I'll be driving down january 5th hoping to arrive around mid afternoon. Is everybody getting a flight? So far it looks like I'm the only one who opted to take my car.  Swearing in on Wednesday in Toronto though.


----------



## Special_K (15 Dec 2012)

I asked if I could take my personal vehicle and they said no the flight was already booked..


----------



## crosswind (15 Dec 2012)

Same here, they told me my flight was booked before I even mentioned driving.  I don't mind, considering the fact you have to leave your car outside for 5 weeks in the winter anyways and I don't want to have to deal with a dead battery in my truck while I'm there.  If I really need it I'll hitch a ride or take a train home on a weekend and see if I can bring it back.


----------



## duy (15 Dec 2012)

peak_to_prairie said:
			
		

> Swore in yesterday, it's now OCdt Peak_to_Prairie!
> 
> I land in Montreal around 1745...anyone else?



My flight out from YYZ is at 1200 and in Montreal after an hour. As for the vehicle idea, my file manager encouraged me to take the flight as well. It does make sense though, seeing how you can't use it for at least 5 weeks.


----------



## aviator1515 (16 Dec 2012)

For sure, I wouldve taken the plane but I had to decide without knowing where I could leave my car for 3 months so figured id bring it.  May be useful towards the end of the course, if the battery survives the five weeks haha.


----------



## Special_K (16 Dec 2012)

Oh well, it would be nice to drive to montreal or ottawa if/when we get a weekend off.


----------



## khpark (19 Dec 2012)

Anyone flying out of Vancouver on 5th? Seems like everyone's coming from the Eastern provinces


----------



## MMSS (19 Dec 2012)

Flying out of Fredericton on the 5th (at 0600). Sworn in this morning.


----------



## duy (19 Dec 2012)

Special_K said:
			
		

> Oh well, it would be nice to drive to montreal or ottawa if/when we get a weekend off.



True. I'd be willing to drive to Kingston or Toronto if we can. (if they allow us to leave). We can rent from enterprise (they'll pick you up) and drop off the vehicle at another enterprise in another city if necessary. Drive back to St. Jean afterwards...



			
				khpark said:
			
		

> Anyone flying out of Vancouver on 5th? Seems like everyone's coming from the Eastern provinces



You may be flying in alone, but we'll come out together.  



			
				MMSS said:
			
		

> Flying out of Fredericton on the 5th (at 0600). Sworn in this morning.



Congrats again! See you soon.


----------



## MMSS (19 Dec 2012)

Duy said:
			
		

> We can rent from enterprise (they'll pick you up)



Just had to chime in on this - my brother used to work customer care for Avis/Budget. *Every* rental company will pick you up, they just prefer not to. Enterprise just built a slogan around something they all do - it's like Coors Light advertising that their beer is cold, that is how Americans like it, you don't see bars in USA selling warm beer? But Coors Light is "ice cold, rocky mountain fresh" so it has to be the best, even though it's got nothing to do with the quality of the beer.

See you on the 5th


----------



## khpark (26 Dec 2012)

Just in case if you have absolutely no clue what to expect when you get to CFLRS, here's a series of video that'll help out what will come to you 

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLF71317B643373FD3


----------



## MMSS (26 Dec 2012)

khpark said:
			
		

> Just in case if you have absolutely no clue what to expect when you get to CFLRS, here's a series of video that'll help out what will come to you
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLF71317B643373FD3



I've watched through both seasons of Basic Up! several times. There is a six-part documentary put out a couple years ago called Warships that was incredibly informative regarding naval operations as well, I found several episodes on Youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LHM6XLkREI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAy5azvG2A0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8qLDcEaexM

I found this to be very helpful as well:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InBXu-iY7cw


----------



## half-pint (29 Dec 2012)

For the MARS officers starting basic in January, I have some interesting info for you. Right now I'm posted to NOTC Venture at CFB Esquimalt, so this is coming right from the horses mouth 

They have completely restructured the MARS program. NETP-O is now called MARS 2 (which is what it used be called). And MARS 3 and 4 have supposedly changed for the best. I will be in the first round of the new program. If you're interested in being kept up to date on the new program, send me a PM and I'll keep you informed.


----------



## MMSS (29 Dec 2012)

half-pint said:
			
		

> For the MARS officers starting basic in January, I have some interesting info for you. Right now I'm posted to NOTC Venture at CFB Esquimalt, so this is coming right from the horses mouth
> 
> They have completely restructured the MARS program. NETP-O is now called MARS 2 (which is what it used be called). And MARS 3 and 4 have supposedly changed for the best. I will be in the first round of the new program. If you're interested in being kept up to date on the new program, send me a PM and I'll keep you informed.



I would like to be kept up on any updates you may have.


----------



## aviator1515 (2 Jan 2013)

Hey, for all the DEO officers, does anybody know what a certified copy of graduation certificate is?  It says in the information booklet we need to bring it as proof.  Right now I have a copy of my official final transcript which shows my degree was completed but I am not sure if that would count as the same thing.  What is everyone else bringing?


----------



## khpark (2 Jan 2013)

I emailed mt recruiting center about that.  They said it's fine just bringing your official transcript, which is what I'm bringing.


----------



## Special_K (3 Jan 2013)

I asked about that earlier and this is what I got:
You can get a certified copy by bringing your degree to a lawyer or notary, they'll copy it and stamp and sign it to certify it.. The price I got was anywhere between 35 and 50 dollars.

I also asked the leading seaman that explained stuff to us during the swearing in ceremony, don't know if you remember the page she went over with us line by line with all of your details, at the bottom there's a line stating your education level completed. If it says bachelors degree (in whatever field you studied) then you're ok, she said don't worry about bringing anything with you. 

Having said that... I would still bring something, never know.


----------

